# Finally find a good bike and its a darned boys bike....



## carlalotta (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought that with a token boys bike in my collection maybe I could land a man  Or with a little alteration, I could make this into an awesome girls bike!!! lol


----------



## teisco (Jun 16, 2011)

Want to sell it,,,I am interested.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2011)

Whoever ends up with this.... I could use the seat if you're going to restore it. Tanks bri.  PS; please do not turn into a girl's bike, we'll all die of a heart attack if you do....


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2011)

trumps a bluebird and a aerocycle.. nice score.


----------



## npence (Jun 16, 2011)

That bike is awesome.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 16, 2011)

If I wasn't married I might take you up on that. Hope you want a guy with a thing for old bikes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 16, 2011)

Look @ the upper left corner of this page.Does anything look familiar? That is a very  rare bike.

Pat


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 16, 2011)

6'2", 220 lbs (okay, 230), brown/blue
Turn Offs: Grease under fingernails
Turn Ons: Women who have acquired extremely rare classic bicycles
Interested?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 16, 2011)

im married and there is nothing that would ever make me want to leave even a bike as rare as that


----------



## slick (Jun 16, 2011)

So let's hear more of the story of where you found it and see some more photos of it??? That has to be the score of the century! I'd sell all of my 30+ collection for that 1. Well all except 3!! Hey Pickers, beat that!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Evinrudes but I appreciate the rarity and significance of this bike-nice find. v/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats on an incredible find!  

I know it's a BOYS bike, YUK!  But, wanted to let you know that I will provide a loving home for it if you want to sell it to find a more suitable GIRLS bike!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 16, 2011)

I was thinking about takin a vacation to North Carolina, but since I'm single and like your bike I might go to Kansas instead! Nice find!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 16, 2011)

SUPER rare!..........wow!.......and it looks to be all there......


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 16, 2011)

showed your picture gallery to my wife. she said YEA! you go! great buch of bikes. it kind of would be a shame to add a boys bike to that room. maybe start another to put the "random" boys versions that you pick up? i would like to know just how many of those evinrudes are on the record now including this one. is it like twelve? or is it like fifty? congrats on getting the hen's tooth! without cavities i might add!


----------



## carlalotta (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks  A friend of mine from back East found it at an estate sale. He called and told me to there was "a neat old bike" at an auction just 20 miles from his house. Needless to say, I about died when I saw what the bike actually was! I can't wait to get it on some different tires, remove that awful basket and wipe off the decades old dust!!!


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 16, 2011)

simply remarkable! the brass ring! if you ask me.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 16, 2011)

Simply incredible...There still out there!!! Congrats


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im still sick. love it dont restore it.


----------



## toyman (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Hanna  Great bike.Can't wait to see it after you clean it up.You got a great deal to.  Toyman$


----------



## NorthSlope (Jun 16, 2011)

Fantastic bike! (just how quick are those Las Vegas "quickie" divorces?)


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 16, 2011)

N I C E !!!!!!!!!As stated earlier,goes to show there still out there!!! Excellent!!


----------



## popawheelie (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, you should come for a bike ride in Long Beach, Ca. and show that puppy off. I've never seen one in person. It took a little while and then I saw those springs near the seat.........Then I blurted out "Jeepers Wally, she's got what we all want. Enjoy, lucky girl.


----------



## J.C. (Jun 16, 2011)

*Yuck.  That isn't a Schwinn!  Fooey.  J/K.  Even I have to admit that it is an incredible find.  Big congrats!!!*


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing bike. I love it, even the ugly basket on it.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow.......the searching pays off! Congrats.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 17, 2011)

I will trade you my toyota pick up and even paint it pink,or blue or green or red or black or yellow,or chrome plate the whole truck.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2011)

carlalotta said:


> I thought that with a token boys bike in my collection maybe I could land a man  Or with a little alteration, I could make this into an awesome girls bike!!! lol




SINGLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Wow great find - another incredible bicycle saved  ---  oh & did I mention I am SINGLE --


----------



## HARPO (Jun 17, 2011)

carlalotta said:


> Thanks  A friend of mine from back East found it at an estate sale. He called and told me to there was "a neat old bike" at an auction just 20 miles from his house. Needless to say, I about died when I saw what the bike actually was! I can't wait to get it on some different tires, remove that awful basket and wipe off the decades old dust!!!




Please don't tell me it was on Long Island where I live........


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 17, 2011)

There's nothing like having another set of eyes out there looking for you. Carlalotta, you need to give your friend a big hug for finding this treasure! Congratulations!


----------



## Rookie (Jun 17, 2011)

How much do these usually go for? 

Ball park estimate.


----------



## kendemned (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd like to know that as well. I saw one on ebay and they were asking $12,900 but it didn't sell.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=true&rt=nc&si=2WmIaDcXWcMbW3imvBXTVebKips%3D


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 17, 2011)

Well everyone but me seems to know about this bike. What is it, how rare and well, how much? I am clueless!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 17, 2011)

That bike has been on and off ebay for some time and the asking price (seller's value) is arbitrary since the market didn't determine it.
It's been said many times before and in a number of ways, it's worth what a buyer wants (but also can) to pay for it.
I know what it is worth to me, but I have no reference of a sale to gauge it.
Chris


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 17, 2011)

its an evinrude streamflow or imperial bicycle, very ,very rare. its front fork is in the logo for the CABE at the top of your screen.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 17, 2011)

possibly a hand full in existance.  price id say at least 8 to 10k for a original possibly even higher  if you find one. the dude who helped should get some finders cash for this one.


----------



## robertc (Jun 17, 2011)

Guys, besides the obvious new bike added to her collection, have you checked out carlalotta’s photo gallery and profile. She’s a 23 year old law student with an unbelievable collection of bikes to begin with. Sure they are girls but what would a girl collect but girl’s bikes. I think we have a Bike Goddess here in our presences. All I can say is “you go girl”


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info! WOW! Carla does have a sweet collection in her stable! I love her more!


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 17, 2011)

robertc said:


> Guys, besides the obvious new bike added to her collection, have you checked out carlalotta’s photo gallery and profile. She’s a 23 year old law student with an unbelievable collection of bikes to begin with. Sure they are girls but what would a girl collect but girl’s bikes. I think we have a Bike Goddess here in our presences. All I can say is “you go girl”




Ya I caught the gallery posting a while back. I sent her a PM to express just how incredible I think her collection is. It's hard to get a good look at just what she's got lined up there, but when you scrutinize the photos it's pretty clear... just mind boggling.
I think it's particularly cool that she has ALL girls bikes, and the best of the best.

I don't even know what to say about that Evinrude, I'd like to eventually hear the back-story and see some more photos.


----------



## kain (Jun 17, 2011)

i will give and arm and my good leg...beat that lol


----------



## kain (Jun 17, 2011)

i will give an arm and my good leg for it beat that...lol


----------



## carlalotta (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are a couple more pics of the bike, not great pics but shows some of the details. I promise to take some good ones after I get the dust off and in good sunlight.

The locking front end and some of the orginal pinstripes: 









The original decal:


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 18, 2011)

omg its good as gold original..... please do not restore........................!


----------



## carlalotta (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are a couple other pics...and yes, I am going to keep it original


----------



## Twinbar (Jun 19, 2011)

Just carefully clean it Do Not Restore It Please!   Nice find!


----------



## teisco (Jun 19, 2011)

Remember not to try and ride it. They were said to be dangerous and the front fork would break, and thats with a boy on it,  so for us larger adults it would be very dangerous indeed.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 19, 2011)

It's a reaaaalllyyy nice bike you got there.


----------



## slick (Jun 20, 2011)

That bike is so awesome! As mentioned before, you need to come to a Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach sometime. All original and vintage bikes being ridden. Not just displayed in collections. I'd bring a bike down for you to borrow since the airlines won't let that Evinrude on as carry on luggage!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 20, 2011)

Never, never, EVER part with this bicycle. As your tastes change, and you sell a few off here and there to either make room or just acquire something new, this is the last one to ever leave your collection. Better yet, pass it down to a family member who you know will do the same.

fred


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2011)

View attachment 22644View attachment 22645

I have some NOS seat springs for this bike. Very rare. In mint cond.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Mar 22, 2022)

Haven't seen anything about this one in a while.  Any updates?


----------



## Boris (Mar 22, 2022)

Here's a pretty cool thread about this bike.








						No wonder these things were recalled! | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Well, the Evinrude is in approximately 1,000 different pieces and ready to be cleaned. (No, I am not going to restore it or mess with its originality in any way...apparently there were some serious worries that I would alter this bike after my first post haha I was only joking!! Promise!!) I...




					thecabe.com


----------

